# Miralax Alternative



## anthonyg77 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello all I'm new here and hope to get answers! I've been on Miralax since 2009 with great results (I think). Well since 2009 I've put on about 45lbs even being active all year. A year ago I developed a type of hives resulting from pressure on the skin. I want to gradually get off Miralax but I've had constipation since childhood. I really think the weight gain and hives is connected to Miralax. My problem is coming off it even for one day leads to irregular bowel movements and constipation. I have been to the doctor and so far I'm not dying.


----------



## Kalo (Aug 5, 2015)

https://www.gutsense.org/form/contact.html
This website sells a product called hydro-c. It is a type of vitamin c with a little minerals. This works great... Must have an empty stomach, but works quickly (about an hour or two). I actually follow his low fiber diet and take his vitamins a GI formulas. It's pretty reasonable and so far Im impressed. I don't follow his diet completely but stopped eating fiber in grains and beans and high-fiber veggies. I feel better than on any other meds (except zelnorm). If you only take the hydro c, take a rounded teaspoon in place of miralax.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, try the vitamin C product that Kalo sugggested--that's a good idea. i used to take quite a bit of vitamin C and it did help. it gave me loose stools and helped me go.

another thing you could try if you haven't already is magnesium. a number of people have found that taking magnesium supplements helps. the amount and which type of mag supplement varies from individual to individual. you have to experiment to see what works for you. there are many different kinds: magnesium citrate, magnesium oxide, magnesium glycinate, chelated magnesium, liquid magnesium citrate (the supplement--not the stuff in the bottles you buy at the drug store) etc. a lot of people like powdered magnesium supplements like natural calm --- you mix in water and drink it . and there is Mag07 and MagOx, too. Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. we've got a ton of magnesium threads on here. and of course, there is always milk of magnesia....

you might want to check out this thread of constipation remedies:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/


----------



## anthonyg77 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone! So is Milk of Magnesia like a laxative?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, milk of magnesia is an osmotic laxative, like miralax. for me, milk of mag worked better than miralax...


----------



## anthonyg77 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks! Did you replace Miralax with MM? If so how did you go about it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no, actually i took milk of mag first. i tried miralax later, just out of curiosity, but it didn't work as well. for me, milk of mag packed more of a punch. but that's me. we're are different when it comes to what works and what doesn't.

i have had to take large amounts of miralax for a colonoscopy prep. it never gave me aide effects like hives or weight gain. sorry you're having those problems with it, especially since you said it was working for you.

from what i've read and been told by my docs, milk of mag is safe to take on a daily basis as long as your kidney function is good. i used to get my magnesium levels checked periodically just to make sure --it's a simple blood test.


----------



## anthonyg77 (Aug 4, 2015)

So I noticed that the off brand Walmart MOM says saline laxative and the Phillips doesn't.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

on the Phillips milk of mag website it does say that it is a saline laxative.

https://www.phillipsrelief.com/products/milk-magnesia/


Stimulant Free
Cramp Free
Works with your body's natural process to gently relieve
occasional constipation
Saline Laxative


----------

